# I''m working on a photo website



## camerainmyhand (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello fellow TPF'ers. 
I am a chicago based photographer, and I am working on launching my own website. I've linked my domain name to my flickr page for now. 
I shoot anything and everything, but the things I've gotten paid for mostly revolve around music and nightlife events. I would love to hear any and all c&c of my work.  I'm always working towards improving my skills and objective input always helps out alot.

I update weekly and I also have a little photo of the week section I started a month ago.

I am going to be shooting a couple bands and DJ's @ the charter one pavilion.  I'll post the link next week. Thanks everybody.

Here's the link:

www.camerainmyhand.com


----------

